# City Deer Pics (urban)



## GPtimes2 (May 14, 2006)

My wife bought me a game cam for my birthday (8-27) and I got these deer eating her birdseed. They are about 30' off our front patio. We have 1 acre that is surounded by other 1 to 5 acres and some housing developments. We are inside 270 (southwest) and there is no way for me to get them legaly. I sure am trying to find a way to overcome that! Any sugestions?


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

No kidding, I live in Westerville and have seen some really nice bucks over the years. There is one field I always see nice bucks in. If only I could hunt it, I would have a nice collection of mounts in the living room, but they are all within the city limits. It's enough to make you sick.

Ben


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Spike the feed with some sleeping pills...drag them into the garage...just kidding! Those are some nice bucks!


----------



## bgpark1 (Apr 23, 2004)

is there a no hunting regulation or a no firearms regulation... here in Akron... Springfield is the later... thus can bow hunt... might be the same for you... worth checking out for sure.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I believe you can hunt with a bow. I used to hunt a property near Hilliard that was in the city limits. In fact a game warden that lived up the road hunted the same property. You may want to check into it to be sure. Then again, with only one acre to hunt you would have deer running across your neighbors property with an arrow sticking out of it!!


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

Very nice looking bucks!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

i live in GC too and it seems like the deer population is growing these last few years. There are a couple of does that I see every day just north of beaula park. Last fall I almost hit a nice buck on demorest rd that was chising a couple does into big run park. I have a friend that lives just right there and he had a doe sleep under a tarp that was covering some firewood las year during the heavy snow. It never moved for 3 days straight.


----------



## GPtimes2 (May 14, 2006)

> There are a couple of does that I see every day just north of beaula park. Last fall I almost hit a nice buck on demorest rd that was chising a couple does into big run park. I have a friend that lives just right there


I don't want to give my exact address because I don't want the pochers to shoot toward my house. But I am between these two locations and I've had up to 3 bucks and 5 does in my yard at the same time. I have my camera set to take 3 pics in sequince at 1 minute intervals and I've got about 300 pics since the 27th.


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

I seen these pictures on Archerytalk yesterday and was wondering why you can't bowhunt these giants?!! That monster in the middle would have and arrow though him on the opener! I think you even mentioned your wife has named them? I'd have an upset wife for a while!


----------



## GPtimes2 (May 14, 2006)

> I seen these pictures on Archerytalk yesterday and was wondering why you can't bowhunt these giants?!! That monster in the middle would have and arrow though him on the opener! I think you even mentioned your wife has named them? I'd have an upset wife for a while!


1-I tried to find city and corporation lines on the web for Columbus and Grove City (I know G.C. doesn't allow hunting in the limits), but haven't come up with anything yet. That would be one obsticle. I know the development right beside me was incorporated into columbus when that property was bought.
2-My wife wouldn't care if I shot them, as long as I did it legaly. 
3-My yard is only 120' wide and I can pretty much count on needing a written recovery slip if I hit him with an arrow (I don't think some of my nieghbors would like the idea, but I could try).
4- They only come around in the night, but if I could get past the city limits thing I would try to do something to get them to come around during legal shooting hours (corn feed, estrus scent during the rut, etc..).
So, as of yet, I can't get to excited about it.


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

Well, I wish you luck, and I wish I had your problem. 2 of those bucks will make the book for sure and the small one should be up there next year. If you shoot that big one, heck...any of them...I'd like to see pictures!:!


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

GP sounds like you and I are neighbors. Im On demorest just south of Southwest. I don't know what it is but ive seen lots of nice bucks but the biggest ive ever seen have all been around this area. I guess there are plenty of minerals in the soil for them.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

The main thing about these big urban bucks is that they have the opportunity to grow up. No one has the chance to hunt them so they only grow huge. Like I said earlier, I would have a deer to put on the wall every year if I had an opportunity to hunt a plot of land outside of Westerville. I'm sure it is the same all around Columbus, whether its Westerville, Dublin, Hilliard, or Grove City. The monster's are all over the place!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Franklin county produces a few huge bucks every year. I'm not sure where it is within the county that they can be hunted, but apparently there are a few spots(small farms on the edge or something). Those are some awesome bucks for sure!

CG


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

GPtimes2 said:


> My wife bought me a game cam for my birthday (8-27) and I got these deer eating her birdseed. They are about 30' off our front patio. We have 1 acre that is surounded by other 1 to 5 acres and some housing developments. We are inside 270 (southwest) and there is no way for me to get them legaly. I sure am trying to find a way to overcome that! Any sugestions?


DON'T take a chance on picking one of those in city limits . Please let me offer my services so you won't get into any trouble . Just kidding .Those are some very nice :!


----------



## theprowler (Jul 14, 2004)

WOW!!! Impressive pics!!! God I love technology..


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

Keep it simple....Dig a pit. Cover the pit. when deer walks on cover it falls into pit. hog tie deer. drag deer to legal land, let ig go (after you saw off one leg) then stalk hunt the deer. (you may also have to add cinder blocks to the antlers to slow down a pissed off three legged deer)!!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

LOL Joe...that sure sounds like a lot of work to bag a trophy.


----------

